# Price of a Bolens HT20



## scott6

I'm interested in buying a Bolens HT20. I've found one for sale that has less than 200 hours since new. It comes with a 60" mower deck, 3-point hitch and a mid-mounted manual angle grader blade (looks to be well built but homemade). The asking price for this HT20 is $4500 or B.O. Is this a fair price? What did these tractors sell for when they were new?

Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Scott!


----------



## wilberj

Over 2 times its worth even with only 200 hours on it.


----------



## oldricky

If its in good shape, price is justifiable. The Kohler K532 can be rebuilt but con rods are hard to get - use big brother's K582 - same part #, same stroke but bigger bore.


----------



## OldBuzzard

wilberj said:


> Over 2 times its worth even with only 200 hours on it.


:ditto:

I wouldn't go over $1500.00 for it, unless it was a total down to the nuts and bolts restore.


----------

